# Bud-Porn



## Medinugs (Nov 23, 2013)

I messed this thing up. nvm me.


----------



## smokejoint (Nov 26, 2013)

..................fail


----------



## Medinugs (Nov 29, 2013)

Yeah. Why I dont do anything on here while drunk anymore. Couldn't figure out how to delete the thread right after my drunk ass started it. Am I able to delete it?


----------



## HerbToker24 (Nov 30, 2013)

My dear friend,
some of the decisions you make, are stuck with you for life. 
This is one of them.


----------



## Medinugs (Dec 1, 2013)

HerbToker24 said:


> My dear friend,
> some of the decisions you make, are stuck with you for life.
> This is one of them.


What I figured lol


----------



## Rold2Tight (Dec 6, 2013)

Posting while drunk on a pot forum, you should be ashamed  

R2T


----------

